# Can i find job even if i'm undergraduate in college?



## goku (Dec 30, 2007)

i'll be working in hongkong as domestic helper but as sson as i have money to move in canada i would like too, hope you can give me some sort of advices..Thank you very much and more power..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Goku, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sure that someone will be along soon to answer your questions. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It may depend a bit on what you're studying in college, but it could be an advantage to attend university in Canada. The only "catch" is that you'd have to have the money to pay for your tuition. I believe they limit the amount of time you can work if you're on a student visa.

But check the website of the Canadian Consulate in the Philippines. They may have more information for you on the student visa option.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## caregiverphils (Feb 13, 2008)

*hello*

many recruitment agencies are there in Hongkong, and im sure they will advice you positive things. If you have a degree in caregiving, you can apply as a live-in caregiver to a client that would sponsored you.


----------

